# my haul! (edited with a picture)



## panties (Mar 19, 2006)

well not so much a haul, but what i've gotten/getting in the mail: 


*LUSH:* 
retread conditioner (x2)
sympathy for the skin
smitten hand cream
dream cream
helping hands cream

-----------------------
*MAC:* 
original kitschmas
purple matte pigment sample
bronze pigment sample
coco beach 
green pigment
maroon pigment almost a 1/2 jar as a raok ;D
clone eyeshadow
2 flowering quads
---------------------------
and of course last but not least:
thornton's candies (i already ate the almond marzipan)

some of my items: 






i am quite happy ;D


since that haul i've gotten:

sexie lipstick
blow lipstick
2 pink maribus
expensivo lipstick
merry mistress lipstick
2 gitane l/gs
and hopefully another sexie lipstick and a sexier lipglass. =D 
and crazed blush by nars 

yay hauls =D


----------



## user2 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey where did you get that original Kitschmas from? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And isn't the Flowering quad awesome??


----------



## panties (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Hey where did you get that original Kitschmas from? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And isn't the Flowering quad awesome??_

 
=DDDD


i got one of them and it's soooo cute. the other one is to arrive any day this week....i'm soooo excited ;D


----------



## SalsaOnTheBeach (Mar 20, 2006)

Oooo... LUSH... that store is awesome, but gives me a headache if I'm in there too long...

I've never actually tried any of their products, what would you recommend I get as my first item? Anything I HTH?

Nice haul, btw!


----------



## cloverette (Mar 20, 2006)

great haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your package is ready to be sent out tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oh, and i also received a flowering quad today... so cute! is the 2nd one your backup?


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 21, 2006)

OMFG where did you get a sample of Purple Matte pigment?  I have been searching for that piggie forever!!  

I am so close to having at least a sample of all the MAC piggies, but I am missing 4 of them...


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 21, 2006)

nice haul.


----------



## panties (Mar 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SalsaOnTheBeach* 
_Oooo... LUSH... that store is awesome, but gives me a headache if I'm in there too long...

I've never actually tried any of their products, what would you recommend I get as my first item? Anything I HTH?

Nice haul, btw!_

 
hmmm i'm a skin/hair fanatic so i suggest you get their rehab shampoo. it's so wonderful =)

a lot of people rave about their bath bombs. i like them, but it's not usually what i get from there, just because i'm not a big bath person. 

hth!


----------



## panties (Mar 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cloverette* 
_great haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your package is ready to be sent out tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oh, and i also received a flowering quad today... so cute! is the 2nd one your backup?_

 
i got your note and i will definitely will be letting you know once the package comes in. the other flowering quad may be my backup, but i'm also thinking it will be a part of my best friends graduation presentm since we're both graduating from the university this may =)

and thank you, i'm quite happy with my haul =D


----------



## panties (Mar 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* 
_OMFG where did you get a sample of Purple Matte pigment?  I have been searching for that piggie forever!!  

I am so close to having at least a sample of all the MAC piggies, but I am missing 4 of them..._

 
i got a good sized sample from a lovely lady on this community...if she wants to be known, she can name herself, because she doesn't sample out her pigments. so for me to get this item is a raok.


----------



## panties (Mar 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luxurious* 
_nice haul._

 
thank you =) i usually don't post my hauls, but i'm so happy with what i've got within the past couple of weeks.


----------



## GimpyPoop (Mar 26, 2006)

Yo,
Now THIS is a sexy haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Especially the sugar yummy stuff!
I wanna see you use Clone!
LN


----------



## panties (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GimpyPoop* 
_Yo,
Now THIS is a sexy haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Especially the sugar yummy stuff!
I wanna see you use Clone!
LN_

 
thank you hunny bun =D

i need to use something with clone...not sure yet, but i will do lips of the day with my new lipsticks!! wooot!!


----------



## Isis (Apr 4, 2006)

Awesome haul!! I'm seriouslly going to have to check lush out now that I know there's one off of M Street. What stores are near by, do you know??


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 5, 2006)

Lovely haul, I love Retread conditioner.


----------



## blueglitter (Apr 6, 2006)

mmmmmm thorntons, i mean, ooo great haul


----------



## Wattage (Apr 6, 2006)

Looking at your haul made me crave chocolate... damn you! Lovely haul lady! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*goes to get some chocolate from the kitchen...*


----------



## Katgirl625 (Apr 9, 2006)

Lovely haul...fantabulous, really.

I didn't know the Flowering Quad was around in the US...pro store only or something?


----------



## panties (Apr 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katgirl625* 
_Lovely haul...fantabulous, really.

I didn't know the Flowering Quad was around in the US...pro store only or something?_

 
it's an asian exclusive =) although i heard a store in paris has it too. it's not in the US.


----------



## panties (Apr 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Isis* 
_Awesome haul!! I'm seriouslly going to have to check lush out now that I know there's one off of M Street. What stores are near by, do you know??_

 
it's RIGHT across the street from the MAC store in georgetown. uhm there's a ben and jerrys and a sephoras on the same block i believe.


----------



## panties (Apr 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
_Lovely haul, I love Retread conditioner._

 
me too! a tub lasts me about a month..i have medium length hair and it has helped my hair look pretty =)

thank you!


----------



## panties (Apr 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blueglitter* 
_mmmmmm thorntons, i mean, ooo great haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
most of my haul came from one person...she decided to be a dollface and got me some chocolate =D i love her. <3

and thank you!


----------



## panties (Apr 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_Looking at your haul made me crave chocolate... damn you! Lovely haul lady! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*goes to get some chocolate from the kitchen...*_

 
i hate most chocolates, but thorntons is delish =D

thank you =D


----------



## Isis (Apr 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panties* 
_it's RIGHT across the street from the MAC store in georgetown. uhm there's a ben and jerrys and a sephoras on the same block i believe._

 
I hardly ever go to that MAC store, no wonder I've never noticed! I'm going to mapquest it to see how far away from Saks that is.
Thanks!


----------



## panties (Apr 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Isis* 
_I hardly ever go to that MAC store, no wonder I've never noticed! I'm going to mapquest it to see how far away from Saks that is.
Thanks!_

 
if you're coming from virginia, take 66 and take the key bridge exit...follow your way down and take a left at the bridge...at the end of the bridge take a right...it will be on your right side. i don't know where the saks is, but you pass georgetown park plaza...its like a block or 2 past that plaza. i hope that helps somewhat LOL


----------



## Isis (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm actually in Baltimore (I think you swapped with me for my Stereo Rose MSF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on MUA), but when I go it would be after work since I'd already be down there. Mapquest says it's only 4.5 miles down. Where do you think is the best place to park?


----------



## panties (Apr 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Isis* 
_I'm actually in Baltimore (I think you swapped with me for my Stereo Rose MSF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on MUA), but when I go it would be after work since I'd already be down there. Mapquest says it's only 4.5 miles down. Where do you think is the best place to park?_

 
depends what time...i usually say park on N or O streets where the houses are...not as many people park in that area since it's a residential area. i do know that lush is closed by 7 pm on some days of the week i think. (202) 333-6950 is their phone number. 

lush is hard to spot when you're driving, but it's EASY to spot the sephoras and mac since they have the big letters whereas lush's store says lush on their little window. 

the stereo rose for the nars blush? yes i do remember


----------



## Isis (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh thats a good idea to park on the residential streets. I can't stand the parking garages! Well as long as I keep my eyes open fort Sephora and MAC I think I'll be alright. Thanks so much!


----------



## Mar (Apr 12, 2006)

excellent! i want to go make up shopping now!


----------



## RhondaNY (Apr 19, 2006)

what a great haul!!


----------



## Sophia84 (Apr 20, 2006)

OMG OMG OMG where did you find a Bronze Pigment sample??????


----------



## panties (Apr 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia84* 
_OMG OMG OMG where did you find a Bronze Pigment sample??????_

 
the same lady who gave me the purple matte. she's seen this forum actually and from what i can tell she won't mention herself. i'm sorry :\

but i do know that monique0a on here has a bronze sample for 15 bucks. she has lj too and just type in her name and  you'll see the sale. she's a legit seller =)


----------



## Cocktail_party (Apr 27, 2006)

You're so lucky to have a flowering quad, I'm dying to get one!!  If you don't mind my asking, how much did you get it for?


----------



## panties (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cocktail_party* 
_You're so lucky to have a flowering quad, I'm dying to get one!!  If you don't mind my asking, how much did you get it for?_

 
actually i had 2 and i just sold one (my backup). i paid 40 for one (included tracking) and 45 for the other. the 45 dollar one included insurance + tracking. 

they sell for about 42 dollars or so =) check lj. there will be people who will ask an arm and a leg for it, but if you're patient one will come around for a good price. there is a couple of girls on lj who swapped a flowering quad for a sweetie cake one. maybe you can do a swap for a summerwear since it's a nordies exclusive for a flowering quad. =) just look around.


----------

